# 'If' Our Economy Falls...



## Jeani (Jun 9, 2010)

_If our economy falls, what items do you think will be good for 'bartering' with our neighbors?

Thanks~

Jeani_


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Depends how long-term it goes. But our list includes: Coffee, sugar, salt, candy, gum, tobacco & papers, cooking oil, spices (especially things like cinnamon), cocoa (baking cocoa, hot cocoa mix, chocolate chips). 

Non-food items: ammo (assuming you'd ever think you had enough to spare...), hand tools, Toilet paper, bleach, medical supplies.

If you have a specialty like bees (honey), maple trees and tapping equipment, or know how to make soap or cheese or whatever, those can be good bartering "items".

I know people who store booze for bartering, but there are so many people who already know how to make wine and othe booze, or could set something up in a hurry, that we haven't stored it.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I put my effort into building production assets instead of buying extra product to trade that may not be replaceable.

Here is a a quick list I scratched together that I could hang a shingle out for tomorrow if need be:

*BARTER SKILLS*
Blacksmithing Repairs and Products
Metal/Woodworking
Electrical Repairs
Water Purification 
Wood Cutting and Splitting
Sewing
Food Dehydration
Cooking, Smoking, Brining
Welding
Trapping
*BARTER PRODUCTS*
Eggs
Chicken (dressed)
Apples
Potatoes
Acorns
Walnuts
Almonds
Greenhouse Vegetables
Tree Starts (Quince, Walnut, Oak, Almond, Goji Berry, Raspberry, Serviceberry, etc etc)
Charcoal
Vinegar
Battery Charging/Rechargeable Battery Exchange
Fertilizer (Chicken Tea)
Refrigeration for Medical Supplies
*MEDICINES/HERBALS*
Teas (Pine Needle, Berry, Rose Hip, etc)
*CLASSES*
Canning
Gardening
Hygiene/Sanitation
Medical Care
Water Purification
Poultry Care
Loaner Reference Library

In a "changing economy" there will be a learning curve and many of us have multiple primary vocations or hobby skills that, with a few items, tools or assets set aside, can be a long-term barter producer. With those skills we can stay ahead of the pain in the transition, whether temporary or permanent.

(wish I knew Gunsmithing, Reloading, Nursing, maybe time for that later)

Inventory your skills, you'll be surprised!


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Seeds will become the next gold if thing get really bad. Don't for get fishing gear, Like hooks line and sinkers. I would trade for sewing because I can't get the thread through the needle even at close range.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

SurvivalNut said:


> Inventory your skills, you'll be surprised!


Agreed. Skills are something you will not run out of and could prove to be a life saver.

As Littlebit said; seeds (heirloom). Every one needs to eat.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't stock anything for barter. But any SURPLUS of things that I use or produce could be swapped. I'm thinking things like eggs when I have a surplus of laying hens, extra garden produce, etc. I don't have the storage space to waste on things I don't intend to use myself.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Like others, it depends on how long it goes. If it's going to be very long term (lets say it's expected to be greater than 2 years), I doubt there's many goods I would want to part with. I have a few things where I have a lifetime supply that I'd consider. I would barter services and that would be a 2-way street. If I were to give up some of my provisions, it may be their services that are up for barter. Something like I can give you and your family shelter but you're going to be a sentry for n number of hours per day.

If I was going to part with something like ammo, it'll be a barter where they get x number of rounds but they better come back with meat that we'd divvy up.


----------



## alanz (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know if any of you have read Ragnar's Urban Survival, but in his book he has a really good list of items for barter. I've already started working on collecting some of these things:

Ammunition, soap, film, medicine, toothpaste, toilet paper, shoes, underwear, aspirin, pens, pencils, paper, cooking oil, salt, wire, ware snares, computer disks, nitrogen fertilizer, blasting caps, gloves, tape, knives, sharpening stones, matches, saws, files, chain saw parts, light bulbs, garden hose, motor oil, engine filters, powder, primers, bullets, canning lids, plastic freezer bags, electrical supplies, nylon rope, coffee, welding rod, batteries, lamp mantles, LP gas, flour, yeast, detergent, needles and thread, tape, bleach, toothbrushes, antacid, sugar, steel wool, calcium hypochlorite (used to home-manufacture bleach), nails, screws, bolts, flashlights, bulbs and repair parts, tires, pepper, boot oil, and shoelaces.


----------



## UneasyRider (May 9, 2010)

If you assume that currency is no longer in use thus we barter then I like:

Seeds
Ammunition
Grown foods
Chlorine
Traps
Fishing gear
Services or skills


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

My guess is that there will be very little trade/barter. I expect that it will be just like now only on a larger scale, in that people are not comfortable bartering. I think like now what you will hear is, "Can I Borrow your chainsaw, Handyman Jack, a gallon of gas, etc." My experience is borrow is code for it ain't coming back. When I try to get tools back, I am often told, "Oh' I loaned it to Steve" (And Steve moved, or sold it for drug money). People are not responsible stewards now, and it will only get worse....:dunno:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I do not think that I would trade Ammo to anyone. I would hate to think that someone would turn around and use my ammo against me. I always worry about that. I certainly would never trade it to a stranger, but even trading to a "friend", well, you do not know what friends are capable of in a desperate situation. People, even the best of friends, will do anything to feed their kids, and not care about you or your kids. Just my opinion.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> My guess is that there will be very little trade/barter:


I respectfully disagree. In our area there is a growing use and acceptance of bartering as a way of doing business. I've traded my (tree) services for a tractor, a chainsaw, a compound bow, a 100lb propane tank, mechanical services for our vehicles and DW's chiropractic treatments. That's just what I can think of off hand.
People seem to be holding on to their cash but are happy to trade away something that they don't want or use anymore. There is even a website dedicated to bartering although it's not very active in my area yet. I found it in it's infancy I've been watching it grow and slowly spread around the country over the last year or so.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, bartering has been big around here for a while now, and as the economy continues it's decline it will probably be more so. No doubt bartering will be the most common form of exchange if SHTF. 

I've re-thunk the ammo thing and mdprepper is right, it would be better not to barter ammo, even to friends. So many of our friends reload ammo together and go shooting together, and while most are preppers and/or have gardens/livestock, you never know. Hunger could drive people over the edge, especially in our culture, since there isn't much experience with cronic food shortages or starvation. Missing a meal here and there, or even a day of meals, is not the same!

I wouldn't want to be so well set-up with barter stuff that I draw attention, either, and end up with people coming to try and take our supplies, now that I think about it. Best to arrange quiet deals when you really need to? :dunno:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I believe what's desirable for barter will evolve or change depending upon how fast, how far, and how long things go down.

People will have priorities of needs: first is basic sustenance (food, water, shelter, medicines, security). Those who survive the initial shock will be looking at longer term sustenance such as shoes/clothing, seeds and gardening needs, fuel (gasoline, fuel oil, propane, wood, etc.), firearms/ammo (there will be demand for these early on also), matches/lighters, etc., and other items people don't normally have on hand but will be needed once basic needs are met. The final phase will be skills and tools required to produce for long term survivability. This would be a good time to be able to revert back to simpler 1800's technology using steam/water powered machinery, hand and horse powered tools, tanning hides, growing/using cotton and wool, metal casting, blacksmithing, etc.

The same should be the order of our preparations for the future. Store essentials to get through the immediate aftermath: provide for secondary/support preps and stores to get through phase two and finally acquire the skills and equipment for long term sustainability.

Actually work on these skills. We've had so many people tell us they'd just throw some seeds in the ground and grow a garden. Ha! If you've never gardened before it will take you about three years to get good at it under ideal conditions. The same with hunting, foraging, food preservation, etc. Start work on these things now. Second, acquire the tools you'll need now. After things fall apart those who have the tools sitting around gathering dust will not part with them. Or, if they do, the prices will be very high! Plus, most things are more difficult to do than they appear to be. You've probably watched people who've been ding these things for years and they have a tendancy to make it look easier than it is. Just because you've read a book about it doesn't mean you can actually do it. There's an old saying we live by ... "Always assume that until you've done 'it,' you can't do 'it.'" You'll be in a lot better shape if you've at least rehearsed these skills before TSHTF.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

The nearest town for me is 85 miles away. I go there every three months, and they want cash/credit card/check only. Local I trade with people I know "AND" Trust. And many trades are openended gifts. 

A local might say can I set up a saw-mill on your lower-40, sure I ain't using it. I charge him nothing. maybe two or three years later I need him to haul gravel in his end-dump, I'll never get a bill. 

The snot-ball is with people I don't know. And there will be a lot more of them if TSHTF. How do I trade with people who escaped the city with nearly nothing. And have most of there life expected stuff to be given to them. I grew up in the 40's & 50's in po'dunk, PA. and everything was traded.


----------

